# Update on proposed unemployment benefit changes



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Its going to come too late for a lot of people - but at least it looks as if they are addressing the problem of self employed / autonomo people being eligible for unemployment benefit in future ... which at the moment they arent entitled too which I have never understood  Presumably the 420 euros linked to training courses after unemployment benefit has stopped means you can only claim this if you go onto a training course ? 

Sue :ranger:


Article ThinkSpain 13.08.09
The Council of Minister plans to approve a new monthly benefit of 420€, linked to training courses, for those out of work who are no longer eligible for unemployment cover, in total some 300,000 people.

Despite the fact that trade unions were asking for the benifit payments to last a year, the council is expected to announce a six-month benefit period at the outset.

In the planned extraordinary meeting, which many councillors are breaking their holidays to attend, members of the government will also look at help for self-employed people who have to cease trading.

It is expected that self-employed people will be allowed to pay 1% Social Security for a minimum of a year in return for two years' unemployment benefit in the event of having to close their business.

Aid for areas affected by the recent forest fires is also expected to be approved and there is talk of the council giving the go-ahead for TDT, Spain's pay-per-view digital terrestrial TV service.

Final paragraph edited out as related to another subject.


----------

